# SharedPreferences und int



## Crisma (1. Dez 2013)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Problem mit den SharedPreferences
und zwar habe ich eine simple Methode von Boolean auf Int umgestellt, aber nun stürzt es mir ab.


```
private void loadSavedPreferences() {
		Log.d("loeadpref", "loadpref");
		SharedPreferences sharedPreferences = PreferenceManager
				.getDefaultSharedPreferences(this);
		sortByAlpha = sharedPreferences.getInt("sortByAlpha", 1);
		Log.d("loeadpref", "2");
		//String string = new Boolean(sortByAlpha).toString();
	}
```

ich kann das irgendwie nicht erklären, vorher mit getBoolean hat es wunderbar geklappt, nun stürzt es an genau der Stelle ab.
Kann mir jemand sagen wieso?

Vielen Dank,
C.


----------



## dzim (1. Dez 2013)

Ist "sortByAlpha" vielleicht bereits vorher einmal mit einem Boolean befüllt worden? Dann wäre es vielleicht eine schnöde ClassCastException irgendwo in den Android-Klassen selbst...


----------



## Crisma (1. Dez 2013)

Hallo,

ja ist sie (irgendwie hat ich mir gerade gedacht, dass es daran liegen könnte), 
bedeutet das etwa, dass ich den Variablennamen dann nicht mehr verwenden kann?!?
Ich werds mal ändern, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## dzim (2. Dez 2013)

doch schon - allerdings wohl nicht ohne eine Neuinstallation der der App.  
Ich hab es nie ausprobiert, aber vielleicht kann du sie auch noch als String öffnen... Nicht, dass dir das jetzt was bringen würde...


----------



## kurztipp (2. Dez 2013)

Hallo,



Crisma hat gesagt.:


> bedeutet das etwa, dass ich den Variablennamen dann nicht mehr verwenden kann?!?



wäre IMHO eher unwahrscheinlich. Versuche mal 
	
	
	
	





```
SharedPreferences.Editor.remove(String key)
```
. Ansonsten hilft ein Blick in: SharedPreferences, SharedPreferences.Editor und andere relevanten API Seiten.

Gruß


----------



## Crisma (2. Dez 2013)

Ich hab die Variable jetzt umbenannt in sortByAlphaInt
Ich glaube, das werde ich mir dann auch mal angewöhnen 

Gracias


----------

